# Emerson



## Mark Denega (Mar 27, 2006)

I got accepted to Emerson today . Has anyone else hear applied to/heard from Emerson or already attend?


----------



## CameraHead (Mar 27, 2006)

I think titaniumdonut goes there.


----------



## Ike (Mar 27, 2006)

Congrats Mark! i just visited there on march 18th, im still a junior, but its my first choice.

its so weird if u think about it. i never thought of ever crossing paths with ne1 from this site.


----------



## CameraHead (Mar 27, 2006)

I live about 20 miles away from Emerson and I visited it over the summer. For lack of a better phrase, it's pretty bad ass.


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (Mar 27, 2006)

Congrats! It's a fantastic school!

JW is going there in the fall, and I seriously debated between it and NYU. Go for the special welcome event/tour as soon as you can. You'll love it.


----------



## Chris W (Mar 27, 2006)

Titanium goes to NYU. JW is going to Emerson next year I think.

-Chris
Studentfilms.com


----------



## Drewwitt (Mar 27, 2006)

Congratulations....I'm a freshmen film major here.  If you have any questions at all  (about the film program, student life, boston, etc etc) post them.  I'll be glad to answer them.  I remember I asked someone on Studentfilms who goes here a bunch of questions when I was a senior in high school and it was extremely helpful in my decision.  So go head, ask whatever.


----------



## Alex Riback (Mar 27, 2006)

Well, I was wondering how restricted the course selection is, cause i wanted to take a buisness and or acounting course while i'm there.  Is this at all possible to work out?


----------



## Drewwitt (Mar 27, 2006)

> Originally posted by Alex Riback:
> Well, I was wondering how restricted the course selection is, cause i wanted to take a buisness and or acounting course while i'm there.  Is this at all possible to work out?



Hmm...Well Emerson College is a liberal Arts school so aside from your major, you do take a variety of different courses.  Accounting?  Not so sure.  Emerson is not the ideal place for a math student.  They offer Math classes but if you get above a pretty average score on the Math SAT, you dont have to take them.  There are probably business courses that allign with marketing majors though..Not so sure you can take them if you are a different major.  But yeah there is a large amount of courses you can take...In this past year I've taken an Introduction to psychology course, a contemporary history course, 2 writing classes, and a philosophy course.


----------



## free twitch (Mar 27, 2006)

i got a letter from Emerson today, WAIT LISTED. Congrats to you Mark and all those that got in. I visited the campus this past week and was impressed with the facilities. In the words of one of the professors at Emerson, "our facilities are both state-of-the-art AND state-of-the-industry." I think I'm going to attend NYU next year. I was accepted under the GSP.


----------



## Mark Denega (Mar 28, 2006)

Thanks everyone.

I actually got accepted to Boston University yesterday as well, but didn't find out until later last night. If I get into NYU, it's going to be one hell of a decision deciding between Tisch and Emerson. Drewwitt, I'll be sure to post any questions I come up with. Thank you. Can't wait to visit Boston!


----------



## JoeMomma (Mar 28, 2006)

> Originally posted by Mark Denega:
> Thanks everyone.
> 
> I actually got accepted to Boston University yesterday as well, but didn't find out until later last night. If I get into NYU, it's going to be one hell of a decision deciding between Tisch and Emerson. Drewwitt, I'll be sure to post any questions I come up with. Thank you. Can't wait to visit Boston!



A senior in my photography class got accepted to both Tisch and Emerson. He chose Emerson. He said he liked the setting so much more, and NYC just being an intimidating place to live in.


----------



## Dan Gross (Mar 28, 2006)

Congrats, Mark, to you and all you other lucky Emerson-goers...you should all know that I am determined as all hell to transfer into Emerson after sophomore year, because UConn pretty much sucks when it comes to video and stuff. I think my grades will be at a pretty good level come transfer time (except for my Stat class), I'll have a pretty good extracurricular and work resume on my side, the Benton video will be on my creative portfolio, and to top it all off, they won't have to see my mediocre SAT scores. I'll also be applying to Hofstra and some other places as well, but as far as I'm concerned, it's Emerson or bust!


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (Mar 28, 2006)

> He chose Emerson. He said he liked the setting so much more, and NYC just being an intimidating place to live in.



That was my main argument, but in the end NYC won, and I don't mind it at all now that I'm here. The city is big and noisy and smelly, but it's sort of comforting in an odd way. It just sits outside my window and exists and that's all. I am no longer intimated or impressed by it. It simply is.


----------



## Ike (Mar 29, 2006)

Too get accepted to a school like emerson what is more prefered, book smarts in every class?
or more of a passion for the liberal arts?

lol if u couldnt guess by now, i obviously lack in one


----------



## Subliminal (Apr 5, 2006)

hi, im a junior in HS and was wounder about the courses. does emerson have a degree program, as in BA or MA. Also how long is the film course at emerson?


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (Apr 5, 2006)

You might want to check out their website for that kind of info. I think they have a BA and an MA.


----------



## Subliminal (Apr 6, 2006)

Does emerson require you to take a math class while you are in the media arts program?


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (Apr 6, 2006)

Not if you have an above average SAT in math. Something like 500 or 550 is good enough, if I remember correctly.


----------



## Nerual (Apr 7, 2006)

OK, so I got into Emerson and I got into the GSP program at NYU.  This is a tough decision.  I have always wanted to go to NYU, but I also really love the Emerson community But I am also not sure if GSP will put me behind or not be the best option. what do you think?


----------



## Dan Gross (Apr 8, 2006)

> Originally posted by titaniumdoughnut:
> Not if you have an above average SAT in math. Something like 500 or 550 is good enough, if I remember correctly.



But...but I got a 490! Aw, s**t!


----------



## Mark Denega (Apr 8, 2006)

I just got back to NY after spending two days in Boston. I attended both the Emerson and Boston University welcoming events, and must admit that I really loved Boston University. I was impressed with Emerson's facilities, but BU had so much to offer. The location is not in the middle of downtown Boston like Emerson, which I liked. In general, I found the Emerson event to be much less organized and informative than the BU event. At Emerson, there was not much opportunity to speak with professors, while at BU we spent a solid 45 minutes listening to six different professors in the communications college and doing a Q & A session. I found the atmosphere at BU to be much more complimenting to my interests and peronality too. It seems they have a lot more activities to offer, especially in sports. I took a tour of the sports complex, which was beautiful. We walked next door to the hockey arena, home of the BU Terriers, and it stole my heart. The arena was breathtaking, and the tour guide gave us the word on BU hockey and how important it is to the university, which is definetly something I would love to be a part of.

The decision process between these schools will also must be based upon which curriculum I feel will better prepare me for work. At Emerson, you begin taking film related courses instantly. At BU, you concentrate on your liberal arts courses for freshman/most of sophomore year, and then concentrate heavily on your major in junior and senior year. Another advantage I saw in BU was the study abroad program, which is much more extensive than that of Emerson. Some of the places they mentioned were LA, Washington, Sydney, London, Japan, and others. It'll be tough, but right now i'm leaning toward BU.

Anyone who has/is attending either school feel free to chime in with more information.


----------



## Drewwitt (Apr 8, 2006)

> Originally posted by Mark Denega:
> I just got back to NY after spending two days in Boston. I attended both the Emerson and Boston University welcoming events, and must admit that I really loved Boston University. I was impressed with Emerson's facilities, but BU had so much to offer. The location is not in the middle of downtown Boston like Emerson, which I liked. In general, I found the Emerson event to be much less organized and informative than the BU event. At Emerson, there was not much opportunity to speak with professors, while at BU we spent a solid 45 minutes listening to six different professors in the communications college and doing a Q & A session. I found the atmosphere at BU to be much more complimenting to my interests and peronality too. It seems they have a lot more activities to offer, especially in sports. I took a tour of the sports complex, which was beautiful. We walked next door to the hockey arena, home of the BU Terriers, and it stole my heart. The arena was breathtaking, and the tour guide gave us the word on BU hockey and how important it is to the university, which is definetly something I would love to be a part of.
> 
> The decision process between these schools will also must be based upon which curriculum I feel will better prepare me for work. At Emerson, you begin taking film related courses instantly. At BU, you concentrate on your liberal arts courses for freshman/most of sophomore year, and then concentrate heavily on your major in junior and senior year. Another advantage I saw in BU was the study abroad program, which is much more extensive than that of Emerson. Some of the places they mentioned were LA, Washington, Sydney, London, Japan, and others. It'll be tough, but right now i'm leaning toward BU.
> ...



Hey whats up man...glad to see you are considering Emerson.  I'm a freshman here...you probably even saw me on your tour (I always tend to be walking down the hallway in a towell when tours are going on).  if you have any specific questions about Emerson, I could give you better answers than the tour guides here (meaning I won't butter **** up).  but I really love it here...all in all...If you are looking for the better "college" experience (meaning going to sports events and having school pride and all that jazz) go with BU, but if you are looking for the better Film experience definitely come to Emerson...Emerson is matched by few in film oppurtunites and BU definitely isnt one of them (no offense to BU).  basically Emerson is a lot of fun...it feels like you live in an appartment rather than living in a dorm going to college.  But yeah, any questions..feel free to ask.

good luck.  Peace.


----------



## funkylikemonkey (May 15, 2006)

I'm really hoping to go to Emerson. My GPA (3.45) might be a little low and also my SAT scores (1200 on Math and Verbal,) might also slow me down, but they're is always a chance.


----------



## Palm Tree Armada (May 15, 2006)

My dad is friends with an ex-professor at BU. The word he's used to describe it is "conservative." I'm not sure if that extends to the political side of things, but BU tends to be down the middle, nothing too radical. Or at least so I've heard.

I loved Emerson and Boston. If Tisch didnt have the sort of clout that it does, Emerson would easily be my first choice.


----------



## Mark Denega (May 15, 2006)

> My dad is friends with an ex-professor at BU. The word he's used to describe it is "conservative." I'm not sure if that extends to the political side of things, but BU tends to be down the middle, nothing too radical. Or at least so I've heard.



I'm not sure how this would affect anyone's decision in regards to going there to major in film, it certainly didn't affect mine. I chose Boston over Emerson for a few reasons, one of which being that I really liked the people and atmosphere better (Emerson kidna creeped me out). Not only that, but BU stresses a liberal arts core, which in IMO helps to develop writing  skills astronomically.


----------



## Palm Tree Armada (May 15, 2006)

OK. I've never visited BU so I wouldn't really know. Just putting in the only 2 cents I had. 

I'm confused Mark-- I thought you went to NYU?


----------



## Mark Denega (May 16, 2006)

NYU was my first choice, and I got accepted, but couldn't afford to go. I decided I was going to be choosing between Emerson and BU, and went with BU.


----------



## Alex Riback (May 20, 2006)

I'm goin' to Emerson next year and I'm really psyched, but i'm confused as to when orientation begins... emerson's site makes the exact orientation date very vague.  Also, when do we get our college emails?


----------



## Josh (Jul 2, 2006)

Alex, 

You should've gotten stuff in the mail about orientation. I've been gone for five months so I just finished sorting through all the mail that I got from them. I just sent in my course registration (it's due on July 10th... but you should send it in as soon as possible to maximize your chances of getting the classes you want). 

I asked my friend who's a senior this year and he said they don't give out the emails until you arrive. Sorry... Facebook will have to wait.


----------

